# Gold star pax



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

This nice young man tipped me $5 on a $6 trip because I turned down his offer to get me a cup of coffee. He was just leaving his graveyard shift, minimum wage job at a gas station.

I wish uber had a way for drivers to thank amazing pax like this one. Something like a "gold star" which every driver could reward one per month (never to the same person twice). This gold star could give the pax maybe a $5 or $10 uber credit, and their number of gold stars shows up with the ride request.

Thoughts?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Your passenger is a, stalker.


----------



## gravelaine (Dec 12, 2015)

Difference between being a female driver and male driver. But use it to your advantahe and be careful.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Not a bad proposition but why only one per month? I get way more than 1 'good pax' in 30 days. Plenty of good people are out there. Some even managed to brighten my day and one even offered a hug. (The first and only out of 1800 trips though)

And the credit idea is awful. Horrible. I could see a lot of bribery over this and some passengers may want to extort that bonus from the driver which is obviously not good.

I think the gold star pax should be exclusive for bragging rights and nothing more. We have ratings in place of bragging rights already though.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

1 per month is to avoid bribery. You can always say you already gave yours out. Then you can one star the person who tried bribing you. With the current rating system, you can't tell the difference between awesome pax and new pax. Why not be able to throw a bone for good behavior?


----------

